# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  MusReporter - все о музыкантах: история, альбомы, фото...

## WebsiTeam

Несколько месяцев назад выкладывал здесь свою программу FreeDBGrabber. За это время ее так изменил, что поменял название на MusReporter и решил для ее обсуждения создать новую ветку.
В этот раз программа находит информацию с серверов discogs.com, last.fm и amazon.com. Соответственно программа выдает помимо списка релизов еще и коверы альбомов, дополнительную информацию (например, кто участвовал в записи альбомов) а также:
- список лучших альбомов и лучших песен;
- список музыкантов, играющих в похожем стиле (что для меня, наверное, наиболее важно);
- биографию музыкантов;
- кучу фотографий;
- оффсайты музыкантов и многое другое.
Вот скриншот:



Кроме этого реализовал экспорт найденной инфы в html-формат. В результате получаются практически готовые каталоги - сайты. Пока тестировал прогу, сделал для пробы несколько десятков таких сайтов. Список можно посмотреть здесь.

Программа бесплатная. Скачать программу (версия 0.93) можно  отсюда (1,65 Мб).
Как начать работу с ней, можно посмотреть здесь.

----------


## WebsiTeam

Наконец то выложил новую версию - 0.95



- при просмотре похожих исполнителей выводится не только фотка, но и биография музыканта;
- добавил поддержку скинов;
- улучшен поиск музыкантов по ключевой фразе, т.е., например, если по слову "Зинчук" ничего не нашлось, то будет искать по "Виктор Зинчук"; 
- добавлена возможность прервать поиск информации в любой момент;
- добавлена функция объединения информации по артистам (для этого нужно мышкой перетащить одного артиста на другого);
- куча мелких доработок.
Кроме того, улучшил плагин для экспорта каталога. Помимо экспорта в формат HTML (что, по сути является генерацией сайта), еще экспортирует в формат CHM, где все находится в одном файлике. Там же улучшил работу с цветовыми схемами, несколько схем для примера добавил в дистриб.

Скачать все хозяйство можно отсюда (2,7 Мб).
Как и раньше, инсталляция не требуется, просто разархивируйте файлы на диск.

----------


## WebsiTeam

Новая версия программы - 0.96.
Реализовал:
1. Проигрывание лучших треков в окне программы. В окошке лучших треков нажмите правую кнопку мыши и выберите "Проиграть".
2. Поиск ссылок на закачку лучших альбомов. В окне лучших альбомов нажмите правую кнопку мыши и выберите "Скачать".
3. Выход в интернет через прокси. Побочный эффект от этого - отвязка от некоторых функций Windows. Т.е. программа, возможно, пойдет у линуксоидов под вайном, раньше не шла.
4. Исправил мелкие (и не очень) ошибки.

Вот скриншот:



Скачать можно здесь (2,7 Mb).

----------


## WebsiTeam

Новая версия - 0.97. Переделал загрузку фотографий на многопоточную, что позволило уменьшить время поиска в несколько раз.
Скачать можно по этой ссылке.

----------


## WebsiTeam

Новая версия программы - 0.98.
Добавил операции с тегами аудиофайлов - чтение тегов, поиск (2 варианта) и запись найденных тегов (только для mp3-файлов).
Вначале сделал просто чтение тегов, чтобы не вводить при поиске имя исполнителя или альбом - просто бросаешь имеющийся аудиофайл в окно программы, а та сама считывает теги и заполняет поля с музыкантом и альбомом. Или можно выбрать из меню - "Поиск"->"Указать теги из файла".  Затем решил еще добавить поиск и запись тегов
Поиск реализовал в двух вариантах:
1. Если в наличии полный альбом, то программа ищет информацию о релизе на freedb.org. Если находит, то можно сохранить в тегах аудиофайлов выбранный вариант, а также изменить имена файлов в соответствие с тегами.
2. Если же имеются в наличии отдельные треки из альбома, но известен музыкант, то можно с помощью программы обычным образом найти инфу по нему, а потом бросить треки в окно программы. А она уже сама найдет релизы с похожими треками. Главное, чтобы в окне релизов (слева) была информация по трекам.
Скачать программу (версия 0.98) можно  отсюда (2,78 Мб).
Как начать работу с ней, можно посмотреть здесь.

----------


## WebsiTeam

По мотивам своей программы сделал своего рода онлайн музыкальный сервис. 
Вот сам сайт - musicanchor.com.
Реализовал там основные функции программы:
- поиск инфы по музыкантам;
- поиск похожих исполнителей;
- вывод фотографий музыкантов;
- проигрывание лучших треков.
Треки беру с ютуба, все остальное с ласт.фм.
То есть получилась усеченная версия десктопной программы MusReporter.
Вот скриншот:

Внешний вид и функции сайта наверняка будут менятся, это не окончательный вариант. Вроде бы все работает, но, вполне возможно, найдутся какие-то баги. Раньше никогда не делал подобных сайтов, пришлось изучать все с нуля и по ходу дела. Да и заняло все это всего пару недель по вечерам.
Так что прошу высказывать свои замечания и предложения.

----------


## WebsiTeam

Кардинально обновил сайт онлайн-версии программы - http://musicanchor.com.
Изменения настолько велики, что, похоже, придется переделывать и саму программу MusReporter.
Что изменилось:
Во-первых, сейчас можно искать музыку не только по имени музыканта или названию музыкальной группы, но и по ключевым словам (стили, жанры, направления и т.п.). Можно искать и по тому, что популярно в разных странах и городах, для городов еще доступен поиск перспективных и уникальных музыкантов.
Во-вторых, сейчас не нужно запускать каждый трек отдельно, сайт формирует плейлисты, которые можно прослушивать либо в фоне, либо просматривая информацию о проигрываемом в настоящий момент музыканте. Т.е. получилось своего рода онлайн-радио. 
В-третьих, наконец-то, кажется, научился вытаскивать нормальные дискографии музыкантов (т.н. "номерные" альбомы). 
Есть еще несколько менее значительных новшеств.
Не изменил только два основных принципа:
- никакой регистрации на сайте - заходи и пользуй;
- вся информация на одной единственной странице.
Вот скриншот:



Старую версию сайта оставил по адресу http://musicanchor.com/old

----------


## WebsiTeam

Еще немного добавил сайту функциональности:
1. Полностью переписал алгоритм вывода плеера на весь экран браузера. Сейчас при наведении мыши на левую сторону экрана появляется плейлист. Кроме того в этом режиме можно посмотреть инфу по артисту, дискографию и т.п. А при наведении на верх экрана показываются альтернативные ролики, найденные на ютуб. То есть большинство из того, что было только в обычном режиме, теперь доступно и в режиме просмотра роликов в высоком качестве. 
2. Часть браузеров теперь поддерживают историю - то есть кнопки "Вперед" и "Назад". К сожалению, это не касается Chrome и Opera. И вроде бы ничего сделать нельзя - то ли флеш не поддерживает полное взаимодействие с этими браузерами, то ли они не полностью поддерживают флеш.
3. Сейчас можно обмениваться ссылками на конкретные группы или стили музыки. То есть по ссылке http://musicanchor.com/#index=0;key=Queen;method=artist сайт загрузится уже с инфой по группе Queen, а по ссылке http://musicanchor.com/#index=0;key=...ock;method=tag появятся группы, играющие в стиле Indie Rock.
4. Добавил поддержку скробблинга для пользователей Last.fm. 

Кстати, не так давно сайт включили в общий список гибридных приложений, поддерживающих Web 2.0 API. Кому интересно, могут проголосовать здесь - http://www.programmableweb.com/mashup/music-anchor

----------


## WebsiTeam

Сделал несколько приложений на основе сайта. В чем-то они повторяют его функциональность, но есть и что-то новое. Например, приложение для Вконтакте позволяет проигрывать помимо видео с Youtube еще и аудио из обширной базы Вконтакте. Кроме того, при загрузке приложения показывается чарт Billboard,  выбранный случайным образом из более чем сотни чартов. Вот скриншот:



Приложение для Facebook позволяет оставлять надписи на стене о прослушиваемых в данный момент треках.
Тем, кто активно пользуется своей страницей в Google, возможно, пригодится гаджет Music Anchor.

Все приложения бесплатны, без рекламы. Найти их можно здесь:

Приложение для Вконтакте - http://vkontakte.ru/app2055824
Приложение для Facebook - http://apps.facebook.com/musicanchor
Гаджет для iGoogle - http://www.google.com/ig/directory?u...usicanchor.xml

----------

